# DIY - Easy current deflector for HOB's



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All,

I ran across this article and tried it at home. It's simple, easy and works amazingly well.

DIY Filter Blast Annihilator

Another bonus is that using a clear bottle, I can barely see it.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet find, I may need that trick some day! Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ya i used this in a tank where i had a sand bed and the filter was a bit oversized and i didnt want sand kicked up. Also had some fish in there that didnt really enjoy the extra flow.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

not bad.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Pablo said:


> not bad.


Wow, almost a thumbs up from Pablo... don't see that too often.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

hehe itl look even more natural when the moss starts to grow all over it. Not to mension theres more friction because of the moss


----------

